# 1st. new shoot in Months - *NSFW*



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2017)

Pretty much settling into our new home and my gear is accessible. Jenna had never had a photoshoot before. She went way outside her comfort zone with me. An engineer and working on her Master's, Jenna is normally a very reserved and conservative dresser.

As always I'd enjoy hearing your thoughts!

1.



_POR6527-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr

2.



_POR6430-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr

3.



_POR6451-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


4.



_POR6515-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr

5.



_POR6523-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2017)

Speechless huh?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 3, 2017)

Glad to see you back, been missing your work.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Glad to see you back, been missing your work.


Thanks, I've been lurking


----------



## weepete (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a very nice job and a very photogenic model!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 3, 2017)

She is something else for sure, very self conscious and shy about her physique. 

Side note: it's really kind of saddening how society and social media, tv, magazines etc have made even the most beautiful of women feel body flawed.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 4, 2017)

I know you must be a great guy. I know this because, she has never done a shoot before, she's shy, and self conscious about her body. Yet you end up with a beautiful photo set like this, that shows me she had complete trust in you. Which is something that of her description doesn't just give to anyone, this means you must be a great and trustworthy guy.  

Beautiful set! It is good to see you back, I have missed your work.  
I think #4 is my favorite, but the whole set is great. She is really beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2017)

These are excellent. Man you got talent!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2017)

A very nice set of pictures. I like the wardrobe and the super-simple styling of the shots. You do good work with that simple masonry, ochre-colored corner! it makes for a good background.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure if I'm all that great a guy   but I am sincere in my appreciation of the beauty I behold and I'm told a lot of fun, comfortable to work with. Thank you for the kind words. I think #3 is my favorite, such a coy Jessica Rabbit look. She's a rare kind of beautiful, I hope to work with her again very soon!


Too kind! Look what I have to work with, to be honest the camera is robbing her some!



At 12:00 the California sun is so high and harsh I'm limited to sparse tree shade of the inside of an archway (this). I wish we had enough time to go somewhere more scenic but I do love the way the light falloff works when I have her stand just inside the arch.

I pride myself on being able to squeeze a half-decent shot in even the worst of conditions and keeping it very simple. I am a lazy photographer. I don't want to walk around with a bunch of cumbersome equipment and I work solo. Me, camera, lens, battery and memory card. Thank you as always!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2017)

You are utilizing a wonderful type of lighting: open shade. Shaded light where there is bright sky-light and or sun-light close by can be so, so beautiful! The ends of an alleyway, under a large awning, at the outside edge of the shadow of a large tree, etc.etc.. Your pictures show good use of the lighting that is available! You are so,so right: the light inside that arch is beautiful, and very photogenic!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

Impressive and stunning!    So are your skills.


----------



## Granddad (Jul 4, 2017)

Man oh MAN!  You get the BEST models and get the best shots. Talent, charm, "comfortable" and an eye for beauty. Welcome back. You and your images) have been missed.


----------



## Ella Chen (Jul 4, 2017)

wow! hungery


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 5, 2017)

There are some areas that I think could use some selective color correction or reduced saturation, which could easily be done with layer masks over a selective color or hue/saturation adjustment layer. Otherwise good work. 

 These are some of the spots that jump out to me in needing correction:

Her neck in the 2nd shot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The shadow under her chest in the 4th shot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The underside of her arm in the last shot:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah, color cast from sunlight bouncing off the walls. To be honest I saw it and was ok with it but I suppose you're right and I oughta take it to the next level and hone my selective color editing skills, of which  barely have a handle on.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2017)

Bump da bumps


----------



## JoeW (Jul 6, 2017)

Lovely model, lovely work.  I found the "green circle" (I know, green object that is rendered a circle given DoF) in photo #1 to be distracting.  I also wish you'd cropped just slightly higher in most of the photos instead of just right above the knees...for some reason that bothers me.  But otherwise, your work (as usual) is beautiful and your model is lovely.  I hope she's up to shooting with you some more.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeW said:


> Lovely model, lovely work.  I found the "green circle" (I know, green object that is rendered a circle given DoF) in photo #1 to be distracting.  I also wish you'd cropped just slightly higher in most of the photos instead of just right above the knees...for some reason that bothers me.  But otherwise, your work (as usual) is beautiful and your model is lovely.  I hope she's up to shooting with you some more.




Lol weird as this sounds I left the crop spacious so when posting to instagram it would fit, rather than create two versions.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 6, 2017)

She certainly has NOTHING to be ashamed or shy about! And neither do you, great images! Glad to see you make such a triumphant return!


----------



## gckless (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been following you on Flickr for a little while, didn't know you were on here. Love your stuff. This girl is ! Great set, as mentioned she must have either been lying to you or really comfortable with you, because these look really natural and laid back.

I like the first one the best. The only thing, and I think someone mentioned it, is the bit of yellow in her neck. Still, my favorite image.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you! I am told I'm fun to work with, Probably cause I'm relaxed and patient and full of praise


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 14, 2017)

hamana hamana


----------



## Granddad (Jul 15, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> There are some areas that I think could use some selective color correction or reduced saturation, which could easily be done with layer masks over a selective color or hue/saturation adjustment layer. Otherwise good work.
> 
> These are some of the spots that jump out to me in needing correction:
> 
> ...



Dan, Dan the DETAIL man! 

Which is no doubt the reason your work is so outstanding. 
I honestly didn't notice any of this stuff but now you pointed it out....


----------

